# Diesel and a broken tail bone



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haven't posted any pictures lately so I went out to the barn and took some pictures. It was super sunny and my battery was dying so I didnt get any time to make them not look so washed out. 

Also, I fell during barrels this past weekend...(Diesel decided the gate man was going to eat him ) and broke my tailbone...again. So no riding for me. Any ideas of some stuff I can do to keep him in shape while keeping me as..stationary as possible?

Weirdest position ever...









Ignore the half a tail:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Precious as always!

And as for your tail bone, very sorry!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw, thank you! 

It could have been much worse! The worst part was up until I fell, I was winning...


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

oh man i know how you feel. I've broken my tailbone twice (i have a bone disease.) Once when someone pulled my feet out form under me and another time when i had a horse kick me in my behind. 

If you have a round pen you could sit in a chair with a whip and free lunge. you could also always get someone to help run practice barrels on him while you're out. Just some suggestions.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. Yeah, the last time I broke it was on him as well. Darn horse! 

Im going to see if I can find one of the equine majors at the college to work him while I can't. Good idea about the roundpen. Maybe I will haul the boyfriend out to help me set up some stuff so he isnt just running in circles.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I would ride your horse for you!

That is, of course, if I didn't live a bazillion miles away.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Your horse is so darn pretty! In the third picture down he looks like he is guilty as all heck, and trying to look cute for you! hehe

And i have never broke my tailbone, but i can not imagine how bad that would hurt!!! =(


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Yeah...he's a hanful and knows how to use his cuteness to his advantage. 

Everyone who I could have ride is a bazillion miles away unfortunately!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

lol. ya he could do obstacles while he was being free lunged and stuff like that.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

OUCH!!

I have broken and bruised my tailbone more times than I care to remember so I know how you feel.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

can you go out there and lunge him?? Or does it hurt to bad just to walk. I have never had a broken tail bone so i dont know. Diesel is such a handsome boy, even if he is naughty lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im good walking for about 15 minutes...Im probably going to go out there today and see how it goes.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Diesel is very handsome!

I hope you're tailbone heals well!


----------

